# 02 7.3l will not start



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

well after work i tryed to start my truck and then nothing the motor turns over but i guess its not gettin fuel. i sprayed starter fluid into the in take and it began to ran but then dyed out do any one know what the problem is?


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

andrewlawnrangr;628011 said:


> well after work i tryed to start my truck and then nothing the motor turns over but i guess its not gettin fuel. i sprayed starter fluid into the in take and it began to ran but then dyed out do any one know what the problem is?


Ck the maxi # 11 i think,30 amp fuse in the underhood fuse/junction box. Actually ck them all. But if they ck out good let me know thats a good place to start. Sometimes the fuel heater shorts and pops the fuse and that kills the fuel to the engine as well.It could also be faulty cam sensor. but start on the fuses. Write back.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep, check the 30Amp maxi fuse in the power distribution box next to the master cylinder. If it is blown, its is likely the fuel heater. If so, unplug the heater on the back side of the fuel filter bowl. The plug is located just to the right of the fuel drain. 

If the fuse is good, crawl under the truck. On the frame rail below the drivers seat is the fuel pump. Check for power on the terminal. I have seen the wire break or rub the insulation off. Either way, check fuse and make sure the pump has power.

If there is power at the fuel pump and it will not start, bend over cause Napa or Auto Zone is gonna hit ya close to three bills for a fuel pump!

Good luck and let us know what you come up with.......


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Just some words for wisdom for other 7.3 diesel guys. Never ever use autolite glow plugs in ur 7.3.I have seen it a few times where the golw glug expands and seizes in the head and the head needs to be removed to get the old glow plug out. This does not happen with oe glow plugs! I think at one point auto zone sold glow plugs under another name and was the same maker as the factory branded ones (beru). I have only seen this and read about it with autolites.


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

I second the cam sensor... had to have mine replaced for the same reason and its a FORD RECALL so its free.


----------



## jayw (Oct 22, 2008)

i agree it sounds like a cam sensor and starter fluid in these turbo 7.3s is a no no.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Never use starting fluid on a diesel. It can cause engine damage as well as injure yourself. The brand of glow plugs brad69z28 is talking about is Motorcraft brand plugs. Autozone does still sell them IIRC part # ZD-11. They will have the word "beru" and/or made in Ireland etched on them. The OEM IH glow plugs have the same markings.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jayw;628063 said:


> starter fluid in these turbo 7.3s is a no no.


Agreed



Ggg6;628070 said:


> Never use starting fluid on a diesel. QUOTE]
> 
> What do you think it was made for then


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

The cam sensor usually does not effect a cold engine, it usually acts up on a hot running engine. While cranking the engine over see if the tach registers a few hundred rpm. If so the cmp sensor is fine. Also while cranking the engine over look to see if you have any smoke from the exhaust, if so what color is it.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Ggg6;628084 said:


> The cam sensor usually does not effect a cold engine, it usually acts up on a hot running engine. QUOTE]
> 
> thats the way it was with mine
> 
> it wasnt free when i got mine fixed


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

So glad a revised cam sensor is affordable from ford now. They where around 200 at one time. now like 30 bucks.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

cretebaby- I am trying to keep it short and simple. If YOU want to discuss all the do's and don't on what, when, and how to properly use ether and the precautions and possible consequences then feel free to start another thread. 
As a general rule it is just best to advise people to not use it.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

if i was trying to keep it short i would have said never use either in a engine with glow plugs

sorry about the hijack


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Ggg6;628098 said:


> cretebaby- I am trying to keep it short and simple. If YOU want to discuss all the do's and don't on what, when, and how to properly use ether and the precautions and possible consequences then feel free to start another thread.
> As a general rule it is just best to advise people to not use it.


And on almost all newer diesels There is a sticker that says to never use any type of starting fluids.I thin it has to do with the compression of a diesel and starting fluids dont mix.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

cretebaby;628103 said:


> if i was trying to keep it short i would have said never use either in a engine with glow plugs


What about the diesels with grid heaters?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

brad96z28;628107 said:


> And on almost all newer diesels There is a sticker that says to never use any type of starting fluids.I think:realmad: it has to do with the compression of a diesel and starting fluids dont mix.


actually, it has to do with the glow plugs if the plugs are hot it can ignite to early and then BOOM


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

tomarow is another day and im goin to check all of the above thanks everybody for helpin out and ill respond back tomarow!


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

brad it is not the compression alone. It is the use of glow plugs, or any other hot element heater that can cause a premature ignition of the ether. This can cause engine damage and or personal injury. Another issue is the flash point of ether is much lower than that of diesel so the ether will ignite too soon relative to piston position.
Again my point is not to go into all of the details or argue, but rather from a safety stand point do not use it. Most modern diesels use some type of the above mentioned heaters.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Ahh good to know. I knew It was a no no but not 100% sure why. Thanks for the info Both of u.


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

cretebaby;628090 said:


> thats the way it was with mine
> 
> it wasnt free when i got mine fixed


I paid $100.00 under the 100,000 mile warranty to get mine replaced at about 74,000 miles. I replaced it again with the new style at about 150,000 miles. Then ford announced the recall. I took the truck and the receipt for the $100.00 repair to the dealer and they verified I had the new style and I received a check in the mail for the $100.00 within a week.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Niteman9;628135 said:


> I paid $100.00 under the 100,000 mile warranty to get mine replaced at about 74,000 miles. I replaced it again with the new style at about 150,000 miles. Then ford announced the recall. I took the truck and the receipt for the $100.00 repair to the dealer and they verified I had the new style and I received a check in the mail for the $100.00 within a week.


thanks i have been meaning to ask the dealer that fixed it if i could get my money back it was about $300 if i remember right i gettin to old to remember 4 years back


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

ok well i change out the cam sensor, check all the fuses and still nothing i didnt get to check the fuel pump voltage but when i turn the key i can hear the pump priming or building pressure. so still i am lost. i was told to next check the glow plugs, G/P Relays and valve covers.... any more advice? thanks all


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Look at post #9


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I dont think its the glow plugs If It ran on starting fluid and its not cold out.Sounds like fuel problem.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Might be stupid question But have u cked ur engine oil level. The injectors are run off oil pressure. Just a though to ck.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Ggg6;631450 said:


> Look at post #9


In addition to that....check the level of your High Pressure Oil Pump reservoir. This is located directly underneath the plastic engine cover that says powerstroke on it.

On the top of the reservoir you will see an allen screw/cap, remove it and there should be oil about 1 inch from the top of the reservoir. If there is no oil in it then the reservoir is leaking bad to the engine oil sump, which it is not suppose to do, which in turn will not enable your HPOP to had oil to fire you're injectors.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

brad96z28;631543 said:


> I dont think its the glow plugs If It ran on starting fluid and its not cold out.Sounds like fuel problem.


Agreed...a properly running 7.3 will be able to start with no block heater assistance in 0 degree or slightly colder weather. I've proven this many a time when I had to.

This is pointing to a Fuel, High Pressure Oil, or CPS issue as the most probably causes.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Doakster that is exactly where I was going with the smoke color question.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Ggg6;631633 said:


> Doakster that is exactly where I was going with the smoke color question.


Yup I agree


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Andrew since you changed the CMP and it didn't help then your tach was registering while cranking and your original CMP is still good, so put it in the glove box as a spare.


----------



## superd02 (Nov 11, 2008)

we get trucks in all the time like that could be fuel pump or glow plug relay sometimes plow trucks trip the fuel safety shut off switch located on the pass side kick panel it acts like a no fuel situation took a while to figure one of those out once 
If it was working fine and then one day it just stopped i go with a glow plug relay -pretty common, jump the terminals with a screwdriver for 10 seconds see if that helps


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

superd02;631705 said:


> we get trucks in all the time like that could be fuel pump or glow plug relay sometimes plow trucks trip the fuel safety shut off switch located on the pass side kick panel it acts like a no fuel situation took a while to figure one of those out once
> If it was working fine and then one day it just stopped i go with a glow plug relay -pretty common, jump the terminals with a screwdriver for 10 seconds see if that helps


Good point on the fuel shut off....but superduties don't have them.

And as mentioned before....it's not likely it is a glow plug or relay issue due to the fact it hasn't gotten cold enough for a complete no start to occur.

Andrew.....do you know if you have the Glow plug relay system on you're truck or the Glow plug control module system? If you have the module system and no check engine lights than you're Glow plugs are working 100%. But I'm guessing based on the year of you're truck you have the Glow plug relay system. You will see two relays near the passenger side valve cover with the relay system. One is the intake air heater relay and the other is the GP relay.


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

a little up date.. the truck is at my shop.. today i opened the hood and checked the oil like brad96z28 said.... and .......................no oil at all on the dip stick.... well im wondering where it all went. i do drive the truck hard but the oil pan was replaced about 2500 miles ago... i filled up the oil and still nothing.. do i have to keep on cranking?

i do not want to keep cranking bec i dont want to do damage.

i didnt check the high pressure oil pump ressivor but since i didnt have oil on the stick im guessing i didnt have it there either..


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Doakster if it is a 7.3L PSD in a P/U then they all had the relay, only the 7.3 Excursions got the GP module. All of the 6.0L PSD engines have the GP module.

Andrew Andrew Andrew no oil on the dipstick. (said like a scolding father) 
If there is nothing on the dipstick then pour a gallon in and recheck the level. The truck is sitting level, right? Also top off the HP oil pump reservoir (HPOR) like you were told to do earlier. If the HPOR is low then the injectors will not fire. You only get about a dozen or so "no start cranks" before the HPOR runs low on oil. Heck if you had answered my questions back in post #9 we would have already crossed this bridge and you would have had it fixed by now instead of just swapping parts blindly.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Ggg6;633474 said:


> *Doakster if it is a 7.3L PSD in a P/U then they all had the relay, only the 7.3 Excursions got the GP module.* All of the 6.0L PSD engines have the GP module.
> 
> Andrew Andrew Andrew no oil on the dipstick. (said like a scolding father)
> If there is nothing on the dipstick then pour a gallon in and recheck the level. The truck is sitting level, right? Also top off the HP oil pump reservoir (HPOR) like you were told to do earlier. If the HPOR is low then the injectors will not fire. You only get about a dozen or so "no start cranks" before the HPOR runs low on oil. Heck if you had answered my questions back in post #9 we would have already crossed this bridge and you would have had it fixed by now instead of just swapping parts blindly.


That is incorrect on the 7.3 pick-ups only having the glow plug system and not the Glow plug control Module. They started coming out with the GPCM in some 7.3s in 2003(possibly in 02 as well I can't remember), not all 2003 models had them but all California emissions 7.3 trucks had them. How do I know this for sure? My truck is a 03 7.3 Supercab California emissions truck with the GPCM. I admit it is not that common but pickups do have them. You are correct about all 6.0s having a GPCM.

Andrew, next steps....check CPS rpm like Ggg6 said, if that is fine....check HPOP reservoir.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Agreed U may have air in the oil system now. Just how low was the oil? It may crank a long time! Best to check the hpop res level now.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

brad96z28;633576 said:


> Agreed U may have air in the oil system now. Just how low was the oil?


That is possible...but if the oil pump lost suction and then picked it up again after he refilled the oil. the pressure in the system should be enough to push the air out and start the truck.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Well from the times I have changed injector o rings on these motors. It is verry hard to get the air out completely . There is only one way I know of after u get the truck started or else every time there on u have a very long extended crank time


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

brad96z28;633598 said:


> Well from the times I have changed injector o rings on these motors. It is verry hard to get the air out completely . There is only one way I know of after u get the truck started or else every time there on u have a very long extended crank time


I completely agree with you on that one..but with the number of times he's cranked it now it should have started by now and gotten enough air out to start the thing.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes, but He seemed A little timid on cranking it for a while. On post 33. I think we maybe on the rite track anyway.


----------



## jayw (Oct 22, 2008)

i would top off the oil in the oil pan and change the oil in the in the hpop lot of places dont change that oil when they service these truck and it results in sluge build up .There re already oil pressure issues some times with this system causing injector problems and not flushing this oil only makes it worse .I flush mine twice on every oil change .Just for peice of mind as well you can test the gp relay by testing the voltage across the relay poles and you can test your glow plugs where the harness plugs in to the valve cover gaskets


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

jayw;634036 said:


> i would top off the oil in the oil pan and change the oil in the in the hpop lot of places dont change that oil when they service these truck and it results in sluge build up .There re already oil pressure issues some times with this system causing injector problems and not flushing this oil only makes it worse .I flush mine twice on every oil change .Just for peice of mind as well you can test the gp relay by testing the voltage across the relay poles and you can test your glow plugs where the harness plugs in to the valve cover gaskets


Cking the glow plugs are not gona help anything This has been gone over a long time ago . U can also ck the air in the tires at ur valve stems as well But u know what His truck wont start after u do that either.


----------



## superd02 (Nov 11, 2008)

Doakster;632576 said:


> Good point on the fuel shut off....but superduties don't have them.


i hate to call you out on this but yes they do. Anyway i know it was a month ago but is it running?


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

superd02;688854 said:


> i hate to call you out on this but yes they do. Anyway i know it was a month ago but is it running?


Maybe I'm wrong...where might they be located? and how is it activated? When I think fuel trip, I think manual fuel trip.

I see earlier that you mentioned there was a fuel trip located near the passenger kick panel. I've just never here or read about this, but I'd be interest in some more information on it.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Doakster;632576 said:


> Good point on the fuel shut off....but superduties don't have them.
> 
> .


false. if it has an electric fuel pump, it has an inertia switch behind the passenger side kick panel.

the inertia switch is the first thing i go after when i get a call of one of the 45 superduty diesels in the fleet not starting. and only 2 times it was not a tripped inertia switch keeping the truck from starting.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Interesting, I'm going to have to take a peek behind the kick panel and check out the switch, good to know.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

look at the kick panel. near the top is a hole. stick your finger in the hole, and you will feel the switch.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Well thanks for teaching me something new guys. I looked at the kick panel and just as you said there is hole there. Mine is labeled as "fuel fuse". I stuck my finger in there and didn't feel a switch, actually it was kind hard to tell what I was feeling without take the kick panel off. Good to know thought.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

when you stick your finger in the hole, you will feel a square box type thing. on the top is the fuel reset. if it is good you will not feel anything. if it is tripped, it will push down about 1/4 inch. just like a push button switch.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

tjctransport;689999 said:


> when you stick your finger in the hole, you will feel a square box type thing.


I'm not touching that statement with a 10' ploe. 
Merry Christmas everybody.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Chicken!!!


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

tjctransport;689188 said:


> false. if it has an electric fuel pump, it has an inertia switch behind the passenger side kick panel.
> 
> the inertia switch is the first thing i go after when i get a call of one of the 45 superduty diesels in the fleet not starting. and only 2 times it was not a tripped inertia switch keeping the truck from starting.


I have a 1996 F250 with the same problem. Not starting cold
Where is this passenger kick panel?


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

if it starts it is not the inertia switch. 

try plugging it in for about 3-4 hours before you try to start it. if it starts rite up, this will mean your glow plugs are not working.


----------

